# General > Genealogy >  Miller/Gunn

## Anonymous

I am looking for information regarding my grandmother's family.  My grandmother, Mary Miller was born January 7, 1880 in Caithness. Her parents were George Miller and Margaret Gunn who were married November 21, 1873 in Latheron.  I have fond memories of my grandmother's sister Margaret and her brother David, both of whom moved to Canada. She also had a sister Jessie who remained in Scotland, and probably had other siblings.


Any information would be appreciated. You may reply direct if you desire to gorton@capecod.net

----------

